# Newly Morphed Patricia with a back leg issue



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

This one was the last to morph. The others have been out of the water going on 2 months. Its right rear leg is pretty much useless and looks deformed (SLS??). It can move around though. it just drags that leg along. Should I keep it? I can put it by itself in a 10 gallon, and see how long it can survive. 

Need opinions please


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would euthanize it right away.......It would otherwise probably feed and even grow but at what result? A deformed leg and severely impared movement.

I try to save myself the future heartache and do the hard thing right away....


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> I would euthanize it right away.......It would otherwise probably feed and even grow but at what result? A deformed leg and severely impared movement.
> 
> I try to save myself the future heartache and do the hard thing right away....


Phil,

Whats the best way to do it? I tried searching but no luck


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

A drop of orajel on the head will do it nice and quick.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a super blue that has the exact same thing. It is about 4-5months old. I put it in my exoterra with my adult geckos. There were a ton of springtails in that tank. The frog is doing very well in there. It gets around fine. If you have somewhere to put it and pay some special attention to it, why not keep it. Or you could always find someone else to give it to that will care for it.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

You probably will not be able to sell the frog, it could get along just fine. It depends on what you want out of your frogs/collection.. . One of my favorite, yet sometimes heartbreaking things about frogs is how froglets proceed to hang on to life. Also just to prepare you orajel is easy but it is not as quick as I would like, there is some reaction, that I have not felt so great about. 

Sally


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=495770


you can use a 5 to 10% ETOH...Ethanol as a pre stage than the orajel.


----------



## diver123 (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with reggorf. Just cos the little guy isnt perfect that is no reason to kill him. Looks more like a broken leg. I have a leuco that has a broken front leg that healed. He eats and climbs like no other. True you cant sale him but keep him for yourself or give him away. The only reason to send him to the after life is if there was pain and suffering involved for your frog. Animals of all types are extremely adaptive to defects. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf

See pages 20 and 21 (PDF pages 23-34) for some other basic techniques. Sometimes physical means are the most humane, despite being unappealing to the eye.

Orajel is by far the easiest to do at home.

It's your choice to do with it what you want, but if you feel it should be euthanized, don't let anyone make you feel bad about it.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

As long as he isn't suffering, I am going to keep him. I moved him to a plastic shoebox, loaded with springtails.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Do three-legged dogs "suffer"? Not usually. They don't know that they're abnormal. It's probably on a frog by frog basis but if it's doing it all normally except walking with 4 legs, keep it for yourself and enjoy it.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If this was a clear case of SLS and the frog couldn't lift itself up, I would recommend the euthanization of the frog. If this froglet can get around and feeds well, it might just recover. 

I have an adult Matecho that developed partial paralysis of his hind limbs (I'm thinking some sort of vitamin deficiency early on). I keep him in a small terrarium with moist paper towels on his own (he has a cocnut hut to hide in). He eats well and "hobbles" around (and I don't think he is in pain), so I'm trying to do the best for him.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> If this was a clear case of SLS and the frog couldn't lift itself up, I would recommend the euthanization of the frog. If this froglet can get around and feeds well, it might just recover.
> 
> I have an adult Matecho that developed partial paralysis of his hind limbs (I'm thinking some sort of vitamin deficiency early on). I keep him in a small terrarium with moist paper towels on his own (he has a cocnut hut to hide in). He eats well and "hobbles" around (and I don't think he is in pain), so I'm trying to do the best for him.
> 
> Good luck, Richard.



He's got some nice hop to him. He struggles if he has to go backwards. He is a little thin right now though. I have a 10 gallon waiting for him if he makes it


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I've worked extensively with vents and I can think back and remember when my group first started producing. The first few clutches yielded neonates with SLS and as much as I wanted them to make it, they didn't. During this time we didn't know of any quick euthanization methods such as orajel, so we basically just put the ones affected by SLS in ice cold water. It was either that or watch them slowly starve and die. Was definitely not a pleasant experience for us either way.


----------

